# Trouble rooting - stuck at "Starting Fastboot USB download protocol"



## akamad (Mar 23, 2012)

Hi all,
I have the ASUS Transformer TF300T. I decided to root the device.

I was following the steps as listed on a couple of websites, including here. I successfully unlocked the bootloader (I know this because I get the message in the top left corner when booting the device). I am now up to the step of running fastboot.

The problem is, when I restart the device and get into fastboot mode (using the power+volume down button method), I get a message stating "Starting Fastboot USB download protocol". It unfortunately doesn't move on from that message. I checked "fastboot devices" on my computer, but it doesn't pick anything up.

I tried in both Windows Vista and Linux Mint 11. Both have the same results. If I have the tablet turned on normally, I can run "adb devices" and it shows up (so I'm assuming the drivers are all ok [for Windows] and the udev settings are good [for Linux]).

Any thoughts or things to try out?

Thanks!


----------



## akamad (Mar 23, 2012)

Problem solved!

Turns out the device doesn't turn up when running "fastboot devices". I proceeded to flash the recovery image and it worked fine.


----------



## Berzerker (Sep 16, 2011)

That's because all fastboot commands have to be run with the "-i 0x0b05" switch. It won't show up in fastboot devices at all, but as long as it's in fastboot mode (once you see the "starting fastboot USB download protocol"), you'll be able to send commands such as "fastboot -i 0x0b05 flash recovery whatever.img"


----------

